# A move to Spain pros and cons



## leelfc1911 (Apr 16, 2015)

Me and my partner hope to move to altea around September time for the want of a better life.
On other forums people have warned us against this as we both need to find jobs which is apparently difficult. 
A friend who has lived just outside benidorm for the last 12 year's has said that with my experience as a chef I should not be short of work. Is this the case?

Moving to Spain is a life long dream but could it end up a nignightmare?

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi 

Welcome, not sure about work as a Chef but a friend of mine is a musician and he used to work in Benidorm but he has to work away as there are no jobs for him there .

We did visit Benidorm a couple of weeks back , and noticed some of the Staff in the hotel where English , so there must be some work , but by September most places may already have staff in place .

May be it would be best to come over for a while and check out the work situation first ?

Good luck

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

leelfc1911 said:


> Me and my partner hope to move to altea around September time for the want of a better life.
> On other forums people have warned us against this as we both need to find jobs which is apparently difficult.
> A friend who has lived just outside benidorm for the last 12 year's has said that with my experience as a chef I should not be short of work. Is this the case?
> 
> ...


Only someone in the catering trade could really answer your question about being a chef, but I suppose it would depend on what kind of chef too.
Not knowing about that, but knowing about Spain I'd say being a chef anywhere is going to be very hard regarding pay and conditions, but in Spain even more so. To get full time, stable work that is all paid above board I think will be difficult. Also September is not a good time to be looking for work in the hotel trade as you must surely know.


I think you'd need to come over on several trips, talk to restaurant / hotel staff directly and find out for yourself

Then there's your partner. What field of work is s/he in?

PS Some of the people "on other forums" might be on here as well as some people are on several .


----------



## leelfc1911 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. 

If I'm honest I'll turn my hand to anything that I can get at first then try and establish myself as a chef. 

I can understand how difficult it will be to find work and may have to live off savings until something becomes available but I'm more than willing to wait and give it a go.

My partner is currently a nursery practitioner but is studying to become a early years teacher and also has a telf course under her belt for back up.

Thanks for the advice. I know we have a long hard road ahead of us to make our dream a reality


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

How's your Spanish? If you don't speak it well enough to work in a Spanish establishment, your job search will be that much harder as you are limited to a small percentage of places which are often struggling. With unemployment here so high, many employers are paying derisory wages under the table, plus there is no benefit safety net like the UK. Sadly, this is the reality these days. Spain's unemployment rate for February 2015 was 23.2%, compared to 5.5% for the UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

What Madliz said! 

You really need to come over for a couple of weeks and see for yourself. You aren't going to have the better quality of life you are looking for if you are working 14 hours a day or living on stale bread because your savings have run out. No unemployment benefit or housing aid here, remember!


----------



## leelfc1911 (Apr 16, 2015)

Our Spanish is limited at the moment but we're working hard at it to learn enough to get by. 

The unemployment levels are my main concern at the moment so I completely understand what you're saying. 
We are going over in July to assess what the situation is with employment and rental properties that are available to us. 
The last thing we want to do is get there and realise there's no work and then not be able to afford to stay.

I am willing to do anything work wise when I get there. We are also bringing our car with us so we can travel for work. Hopefully opening the door to more opportunities.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The truth is that you need much more than a basic level of Spanish to be able to survive in a working environment, much much more than merely knowing enough to 'get by'. 
Bear in mind also that the six million plus Spaniards who are also seeking work will do anything to get by.
Unemployment in my area is running at over 34%. Not sure what it's like on the Costa Blanca but I'm guessing it's not much better. Such work as there is is largely of a seasonal nature.
I am never sure what people mean by the 'Spanish dream' - Blackpool with sun, maybe? The fact is that there is little 'dream-like' about working long hours for low pay from sun rise to sunset, very often for new immigrants off the cards with no protection of any kind, legal or social. 
You really need to spend a week or two seeing how things are at first hand. Some people find legal work, I'm guessing most don't. You may be among the lucky few.
But whatever, don't imagine life will be all sun, sea and sangria...it won't. Remember that may young Spaniards are leaving Spain to work in Northern Europe.
Btw, you can only use a UK plated car for a specified number of days here, I think it's ninety? Then you have to change the plates.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

leelfc1911 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> If I'm honest *I'll turn my hand to anything that I can get at first *then try and establish myself as a chef.
> 
> ...


The highlighted sentence comes up time after time from new members. Trying to find work as a chef means your up against thousands of Spanish chefs after the same job and there are not really any jobs available you can 'turn your hand to'

Who would you employ?

If you still want to risk coming over make sure you have enough money to last you at least six months - £6k to £8k minimum and enough to fly you back to the UK.


----------



## leelfc1911 (Apr 16, 2015)

I completely agree it will be hard and we will need to be very lucky to get the life we want but life is about creating opportunity and being positive and optimistic in the decisions you make. 

I am willing to give up a career in the UK that I have worked very hard for and had good success with over the last 18 years to try and do something new in the country I love. If that doesn't work out so be it and I will have no problem finding work back in the UK. 

18 hour days are nothing new to me so if that's what I need to do to make ends meet so be it. 

The Spanish dream for me is the people, the culture, the food, the sense of community and obviously the sun, sea and sangria does help.

I spent a lot of time in Spain as a child with my grandparents living there for 8 months of the year which has given me a huge love for Spain. 

I have friends who also live in Spain who are some of the lucky ones that have been able to find good jobs and stay there a long time which does fill me with a little hope. 

The advice is much appreciated


----------



## leelfc1911 (Apr 16, 2015)

The 6 months money is already part of our plans as a fall back just incase things don't work out as planned.

The only thing we can do is give it a go and hope it works out.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

leelfc1911 said:


> I completely agree it will be hard and we will need to be very lucky to get the life we want but life is about creating opportunity and being positive and optimistic in the decisions you make.
> 
> I am willing to give up a career in the UK that I have worked very hard for and had good success with over the last 18 years to try and do something new in the country I love. If that doesn't work out so be it and I will have no problem finding work back in the UK.
> 
> ...


!


If you feel strongly about coming to Spain , then go for it !

you only live once 

that was our thought when we came over years ago ,I have no regrets 

dont miss anything about the Uk ( except less red tape and form filling )

Cheers Tony


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

leelfc1911 said:


> Me and my partner hope to move to altea around September time for the want of a better life.
> On other forums people have warned us against this as we both need to find jobs which is apparently difficult.
> A friend who has lived just outside benidorm for the last 12 year's has said that with my experience as a chef I should not be short of work. Is this the case?
> 
> ...


I can't help but think that would be the worst possible time of year to arrive in Spain looking for a job as a chef, with the summer season just coming to a close I wouldn't imagine it would be the time when most businesses would be taking on new staff.

I do see a few ads for chefs and other restaurant staff in our local Andalucia paper, Sur in English, most weeks around this time of the year, if there is a similar publication for the area you want to head to you might be able to check the Sits Vac adverts online.

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


----------



## leelfc1911 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Tony I completely agree. It's a life long ambition so we're just going to jump in with both feet and hope for the best. 

I may consider holding back for 12 months if the job market is bad towards the end of the summer and go maybe April or may To give us a better chance of being able to stay as long as possible. Hopefully forever.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I read this today:

Distractify | 20 Things To Do When You're 30 That Will Make Life Better At 50

It includes advice like:

8. Don't delay pursuing your life goals
11. Collect memories instead of things
13. Be curious and do one thing that scares you every day
15. Travel. As much as possible, whenever you can

You seem to be pursuing this dream with your eyes wide open and I wish you every success. We who live here are often said to be too negative, but we really only want people to know the reality on the ground and to be prepared. You seem prepared. I hope you come and give your dream your best shot. Good luck and I hope you'll report back!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

leelfc1911 said:


> Me and my partner hope to move to altea around September time for the want of a better life.
> On other forums people have warned us against this as we both need to find jobs which is apparently difficult.
> A friend who has lived just outside benidorm for the last 12 year's has said that with my experience as a chef I should not be short of work. Is this the case?
> 
> ...


I notice you say partner, not wife....... that means you will each have to prove separately that you meet the requirements for residence, which you must do within 90days of arrival - 600€ per person/ month being paid into a Spanish bank and/ or 6000€ savings and private healthcare OR proof of contracted employment. If one gets a job the other may not be covered for residence or state healthcare.

Also, note Mary's comment on taking your car over.

Have a good read of the FAQ thread.

.....and go over at the beginning of the season, not the end!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I feel that the struggle is well worth it. I have been in Spain for only 4 years but it is the best decision I have ever made. I never go back to the UK and never will as this wonderfully diverse and absolutely bonkers country with rules and regulations to make even the pope cuss is now etched deeply in my heart. Follow your dreams but be prepared for a few nightmares along the way.:welcome:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Being a chef is probably one of the more likely occupations where you may find work here without much Spanish.

I have seen several advertisements recently by English restaurants, mainly in and around Benidorm. wanting experienced English chefs.

However, as others have said, you see these ads in April and May ready for the main season. September may not be as easy. You may want to consider postponing your move for a few months.

There is a group on facebook called 'Giza Job Costa Blanca and Balearics'. It is a closed group so you will need to join. You can then look to see if something is advertised (search the group for the word chef - there are a few ads on there at the moment) or put on your details to see if anyone is interested in employing you.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

leelfc1911 said:


> +
> 
> I may consider holding back for 12 months if the job market is bad towards the end of the summer and go maybe April or may To give us a better chance of being able to stay as long as possible. Hopefully forever.


I think that would be sensible, and would also suggest you use that time to improve your Spanish as much as you possibly can. Realistically, that's not going to happen just by listening to a few CDs occasionally, or following an online course. You might consider investing some money in an intensive course in Spain, on a total immersion basis, instead of taking a fortnight's holiday, and supplement that with conversation practice with a native speaker. There are lots of Spanish people living and working in the UK now who would probably welcome the opportunity to do this and improve their English at the same time.


----------



## leelfc1911 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the positivity guys. I know all the negative feedback makes perfect sense and I will keep it all in mind. 

I think setting our plans back until April/may next year would be the best I Idea to give us a better chance out there.

The links you have added are a huge help so thank you very much. 

Plus as you say it gives us a good opportunity to improve our Spanish


----------

